

How are H1N1 flu projections calculated? - j_baker
http://wellness.blogs.time.com/2009/08/25/h1n1-death-projections-doing-the-math/

======
tokenadult
The submitted Time blog post is interesting but the first two posted comments
are way below the usual standard of HN comments. The case fatality rate has to
be calculated eventually from all cases that reach an outcome (death or
recovery), so it is NOT correct to do arithmetic from current cases and
currently reported deaths--there is always a lag in the reporting deaths as
cases either resolve to health or end fatally. The other Time comment so far
doesn't even deserve a response.

